# embroidered patch applique via heat transfer?



## Swearwear (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Plastisol Transfers*

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forum and cannot pull myself away from the website. I have created a new apparel line ( mostly tees) with a novelty edge to them. For the childrens line I am ready to start marketing the product to retailers. However, for my adult line I have a question. On these shirts will be an embroidered patch applique. I can have the applique's produced as "heat tranfer" for or embroidered form. Does it make a difference in quality how I apply these appiques to the garment? I am assumiong my cost will be less if I have them heat transfered applied. I am sure this is the first of MANY emails to come from me. I look forward to the journey


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

You could heat apply a transfer to Twill and then sew the Twill onto the garment.

You could also take a ready made heat applied patch and do the same thing to it.

You could do sublimation, digital transfers, or a regular screen printed transfer.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Plastisol Transfers*

Leslie, there should not be a problem applying a heat applied embroidered applique to a 'normal' type of fabric.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

were are you getting the heat seal patches ? I have been looking myself. One lady I talked to said they had to be laser cut and she couldn't do that and then told me they still needed to be edge sewn too.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## yeselina (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: embroidered patch applique via heat printer*

Hello everyone,
The embroidery patches are easy to apply on your t-shirt, you can use a home iron and turn up to cotton position(about 150-200 degree), then you can iron your embroidery patch on your t-shirt.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Never done it myself, but my daughter has a sweatshirt that has letters heat applied to it. From the outside you can't even tell it is heat applied, but when you look inside you can see that there is no stitching what so ever, not even the edges. She has had it for over a year and it has been through the wash many times with no damage to the letters or the shirt. So I think that as long as you get the good quality products you should have no issues.


----------



## ladibug21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeselina, How do you make those patches. I always just applique directily to the shirt.


----------

